# Snack Sticks



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I made 2 batches of snack sticks last weekend. One batch of BBQ and one batch of Willie's snack sticks. I picked my seasonings up at Tri B Butcher Supply in Draper. Half of it I stuffed in 21mm casings and the other half in 17mm casings. The 21mm casings are definitely easier to stuff, but I like the results of the 17mm better. I smoked it all with pecan wood to a 152 IT. Then I let them hang in my aging fridge for a week and just finished packaging them. I'm really liking the results of the zippered vacuum sealed bags.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Close up of the zippered vacuum sealed bags:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, super! Those 17mm ones look great. They are tough to stuff.

I get stuff from Tri-B; sawdust, burger bags mostly.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks. The seasonings we're good, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy that from them again, but I don't think I'll buy casings from them again. I bought 17mm and 21mm casings. The 17mm casings worked out fine, however the 21mm casings we're very brittle and caused many blowouts. Before long I left right in the middle of my batch and ran to Sportsman's to get better casings just so I could finish. It was quite frustrating! Next time I'm gonna try to find some 18mm or 19mm casings to see if I can find that perfect balance of size and stuffability. Anything smaller that 21mm has been difficult to find.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Casings can be inconsistant, dependent on age, storage temperatures, humidity, whether or not they were stored in a lighted area, etc. 

If collagen casings are brittle. I soak them briefly in tepid water, even though they say not to.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not sure what happened to my pics, so here they are again.


----------

